# Kitten found a home ... sniff sniff :(



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 28, 2011)

Some of you may remember my story of getting the little kitten out of traffic and having to leave the mama. Well, I found a home for the little guy. It's a happy day, but so sad for me. I really got attached to him and miss him terribly. He went to a great home though.


----------



## *Amber* (Nov 28, 2011)

Awww glad you found him a lovely home! I know it's hard though! xx


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww.
Thats great news  So glad he found a great home.

I know how sad it can be to say goodbye but I think you did an amazing thing for that little kitten


----------

